# South park.. steve irwin



## Benan (Oct 28, 2006)

hey,

I saw on the news that south park thought ti would be funny to add him being stabbed by a sting ray in their show, i wonder what will happen? you think they will get into trouble? I dont think so they are in america they dont care about steve as much as we did.. hmm i think they should be sued.​


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 28, 2006)

*Steve Irwin*



Benan said:


> hey,
> 
> I saw on the news that south park thought ti would be funny to add him being stabbed by a sting ray in their show, i wonder what will happen? you think they will get into trouble? I dont think so they are in america they dont care about steve as much as we did.. hmm i think they should be sued.​




I think Steve Irwin was loved as much in America as he was here. I for one would stop watching South Park if they were to air such a distasteful episode. :evil:


----------



## Benan (Oct 28, 2006)

Im sure something will be done. Because it was on the 6 oclock news!​


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 28, 2006)

bad karma


----------



## Nome (Oct 28, 2006)

South Park distasteful......NO WAY! :lol:

Don't see how it is any different to many other offensive and distasteful things they have done on that show.


----------



## stokedapollo (Oct 28, 2006)

i agree nome
its in bad taste but......
they do it all the time and seem to get away with it


----------



## cris (Oct 28, 2006)

Matt Stone and Trey Parker rock. I reckon they should be the first dual presidents 
I found it stupid how he had a beer though considering he didnt drink :? I will still watch that episode nothing wrong with 'bad taste' if its funny.


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 28, 2006)

Nome said:


> South Park distasteful......NO WAY! :lol:
> 
> Don't see how it is any different to many other offensive and distasteful things they have done on that show.



Wow.. i agree with you Nome. 

Perhaps a little too soon, but i've heard the plot of the episode.. it's hilarious. As sad as his death is/was... i enjoy a good laugh. If i were Steve Irwin, i'd be glad that people would be having a laugh at my death. I don't mean to offend anyone, it's just the way i am... i always look at the lighter side of things... I'd much rather people smile at my funeral then cry..


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 28, 2006)

i got banned for having bad taste


----------



## koubee (Oct 28, 2006)

Nah, it's bad taste, i love south park but that was going to far. It was funny in the early days when they took him off but this episode is a bit disturbing.


----------



## Benan (Oct 29, 2006)

yes i like southpark but they went a bit far by ripping steve irwin's death off, its on the news and all wonder what'll happen​


----------



## cuddlykylie (Oct 29, 2006)

thats a bit sad


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 29, 2006)

This is what south park is all about .the show has always been offensive and in bad taste , so why is it any different just because they have "steve irwin " on it .
Dont get me wrong i like steve , and have all the respect in the world for him , but its south park.... what more can you expect .
and by the way i do watch south park , because it is offensive and in bad taste , its a break form the usual crap they put on tv .


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Oct 29, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned- the makers of 'South Park' are sick, disgusting scum. 

And I'm not talking just in reference to this particular episode....

But regarding this episode- Steve has only been gone 8 weeks- and already these sicko's are making sick, disgusting jokes about his passing. 

They lack respect, morals, and a care for the feelings of others. I don't hate many people, but I hate them with a passion- people who can be so cruel should be ashamed of themselves...not allowed to plaster their filth all over the airwaves. 
They are no better than the people trying to make a quick dollar off Terri, Bindi and Bob's pain, sorrow and grief. 

Scum.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 29, 2006)

i really like team america!


----------



## spilota_variegata (Oct 29, 2006)

*Bravo*



AntaresiaLady said:


> As far as I'm concerned- the makers of 'South Park' are sick, disgusting scum.
> 
> And I'm not talking just in reference to this particular episode....
> 
> ...



Very well put!!


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 29, 2006)

Has anyone else seen the episode? I have, and they actually make note of how distastful and soon after his death a Steve Irwin costume was, until Steve tells other characters who he really is.... he is only in the episode for less than a minute, and I actually took their take on the situation as having a go at everyone else for making fun of Steve as soon after he passed, for South Park it was actually a rather tame parody, in some ways actually reverent in their sick kind of way... 

I love it when people with half stories try to get on their high horses, even though they are sitting on Shetland ponies...

ps. Im not a fan of the show at all... and thought I would get all the facts straight before passing judgement... more people should try it !!!


----------



## cris (Oct 29, 2006)

ihaveherps said:


> Has anyone else seen the episode? I have, and they actually make note of how distastful and soon after his death a Steve Irwin costume was, until Steve tells other characters who he really is.... he is only in the episode for less than a minute, and I actually took their take on the situation as having a go at everyone else for making fun of Steve as soon after he passed, for South Park it was actually a rather tame parody, in some ways actually reverent in their sick kind of way...
> 
> I love it when people with half stories try to get on their high horses, even though they are sitting on Shetland ponies...
> 
> ps. Im not a fan of the show at all... and thought I would get all the facts straight before passing judgement... more people should try it !!!



Still no excuse for him having a beer and the poor attempt at his accent.
also i havnt been downloading vids for ages whats the best way these days?

On another slightly related issue has anyone here seen "bumfights"? :lol:


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 29, 2006)

cris email me, its my user name at hotmail.com


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 29, 2006)

cris said:


> On another slightly related issue has anyone here seen "bumfights"? :lol:



1, 2, 3 & 4!!! Yeah baby!!!


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 29, 2006)

im a big fan of south park and im also a big fan of steve irwin but i still would like to see the episode


----------



## dymback (Oct 29, 2006)

how would you feel if you were his family haveing people make fun of him so soon after his death


----------



## scam7278 (Oct 29, 2006)

is that episode called "hell on earth"?


----------



## Bench Warmer (Oct 29, 2006)

people get lower and lower,first germaine greer attacks irwin the DAY he died.

then that loser rapper from america "raskass" puts lyrics of irwins death in his new song.... he said "your the crocodile hunter..im a stingray!"

and now this,south park has always been sick and distastful,its a bit disconcerting that people can make fun of someone else's death.. steve was a great man,and all the tribute's to him have been beautiful and heart warming,and i cant believe how low some people can stoop..watching south park already lowers your inteliegence,so what now? theyve gone to making fun of an icons death.

it's a sad,sad world we live in.


----------



## jkrakka (Oct 30, 2006)

have any of you thaught about what kind of effect this south park episode could have on steves children not that they would watch the show put it has allready bin plasted on the news. im also noticing that alot of people are of the opinion that just because the show has always bin in bad taste that its ok. so people can watch the show if they want thats fine everyone is entiteld to their own opinion but they cant say that they miss him or that they respected him. because they dont if they can watch some thing so disrespectfull and find it entertaining. like you said bench warmer its a sad world we live in.


----------



## junglist* (Oct 30, 2006)

i cant believe the amount of really really silly reactions to southpark. Ilove the show, and it is only fitting that steve gets ripped off. Lets face it, the guy was a bit of a caricature anyway.

Irrespective of how distasteful, (i think it needs to be pointed out that that is the whole point) matt stone and trey parker have been doing this kind of stuff for a long time now. I think more to the point, the show makes more fun about the reaction to his death.

The disclaimer at the start of the show, this material is offensive and is not intended to be watched by anyone. The funny part is that people dont get the idea behind southpark


----------



## jonesc1 (Oct 30, 2006)

i agree with ihaveherps. in the news they dont tell u wat the actual story line of the episode is it just says that in a south park episode it shows steve irwin with a stingray through his heart. its meant to make people draw conclusions about how distasteful it must be and how atrocious it is. from wat ive seen of the episode, it shows the devil at his party greeting guests and stuff, then he sees steve, says his "fancy dress" is kinda insensitive with him only being dead for 8 weeks and asks him to leave, then steve convinces him hes the real deal. im not sayin its fine, i think its definitely a bit soon to be makin jokes, but it does have a crack at those people such as germaine greer and raskass being complete idiots at an inappropriate time.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 30, 2006)

I think its all a bit of fun and i think every one is forgetting that steve was able to laugh at him self and things that happened and i dont think he would have taken offence to it..... i think that although he was australian the americans loved him more then us in there way i have heard so many things said about him being over the top and to full of it and making australains seem grematicly inept ( god i think i misspelt that). then those same people are crying when he dies...

yes it has been only 8 weeks but he was a fun loveing happy go lucky guy...

If the energy wasted on all these tributes and stuff that people have done by putting RIP every where and the fussing over a tv show would have been cash donations to his founds to help animals... it would have been a better way of show the "love" everyone felt.


----------



## Bench Warmer (Oct 30, 2006)

the thing that disgusted me the most,is i saw the pic of him in the episode..

steve is wearing bloody soaked khaki's with the sting ray STILL hanging out of his chest with the spike still in his heart, that is what made me sick to the stomach.. if he was in the show normally,i wouldnt have mind so much..

but HOW could they put him there,with blood soaked khaki's and the stingray hanging of his chest with the barb in him,distasteful,disturbing,and it spits on everything steve was about.tarnishes the memory of him. south park should be taken off tv.


----------



## Veredus (Oct 30, 2006)

Its not anything different from what they always do, making light of distressing situations in distasteful ways, I am sure none of it is made as a serious attack against someone. It is also IMO less distasteful than some of the media coverage after his death that villainised sting rays, and far less distasteful than the killing of the stingrays that many people endeavoured in as if he would have wanted some sort of revenge.


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 30, 2006)

sth park is about pushing boundaries...
even if someone feels its to soon to soon, or just wrong,
thats a personnel opinion...
its very easy to change the channel with a remote control...
i hope sth park always continue to push boundaries....
funny watching adults offened over a cartoon lol


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 30, 2006)

to all the disgusted members;
were u all disgusted aswell at the "team america" movie aswell
for the portayal of muslims..... or u only care when u think u have 
some personnel connection...live to steve....
geez...get a real problem lol


----------



## Australis (Oct 30, 2006)

So what its a cartoon, they have been taking him off for ages in bad taste, with the whole "im going to stick my thumb up its bum hol and **** it off" line.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Oct 30, 2006)

Cabbarita- I stated my disgust was at the whole show...no matter the episode. 

They are all offensive, disgusting and should be banned IMHO. 

We wonder why people do the things they do when they watch trash like that.


----------



## junglecarpet (Oct 30, 2006)

I think it was very offensive and pathetic of them to do that

And I agree, I dont like the show itself, which makes it 10 times worse I think


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 30, 2006)

you sound like my grandma


----------



## junglecarpet (Oct 30, 2006)

I am only 21 :x


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 30, 2006)

antaresialady?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 30, 2006)

"act! Bench Warmer! Act!"


----------



## Bench Warmer (Oct 30, 2006)

huh?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 30, 2006)

its off the movie, im just a big kid i guess!


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 30, 2006)

well i am not 18 Bench Warmer...
and by no means brain dead...
rather sterotypical opinion dont u thnik.....
i hope u can 1 day become open minded enough to allow people to do, think and live the way in which they wish without judging them......
i dont need an argument to support the sting ray hanging out of steve....
no 1 should ever have to justify what they do when it doesnt involve u...
and it doenst involve u...u have involved urself into something u dont have to watch...
who said wisedom doesnt come with age


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 30, 2006)

Already alot of interest (good/bad), publicity & advertising from members of this forum as well as radio jocks & news media etc, which will just help make the show a success imo. Majority of people will watch the show just to see if its as bad as they assumed lol. 

Just like Germaine Greer's comments created ALOT of attention for herself.
ANY PUBLICITY (GOOD OR BAD) = ADVERTISEMENT!


----------



## Bench Warmer (Oct 30, 2006)

ohh ok,nah my screen name has nothing to do with the movie called "The bench warmers"

mines from a different bench warmers lol

mate,dosent matter how it goes... it all comes down to morals,south park has none,their material is offensive and distasteful,i can see the joke side in their stuff,but with the stingray connected to him just crossed the line from just distasteful to SICK and PATHETIC,watch south park if you like.

as i said before,it shows the inteligence and morals of some people,to be able to do that and openly laugh and some of the crap south park comes out with.

add to the list of inteligence lowering shows..

south park
jackass
the dudesons

whatever floats your boat with what you wanna watch,i couldnt care less what you do,morals in this world already were at a low before south park,its a sad world really is.


----------



## cabbarita03 (Oct 30, 2006)

ok...some people need to get the dictionary out.....i dont think u realise what the actual definition of "moral" is
moral: what a person believes is right and just....it doesnt say anything about what a majority believes is right and just...so to say it is morally bad....is ur opinion only....it goes against ur morals......maybe attack from another angle bench warmer...how about in a communist regime where all media is censored by the goverenment....that would be heaps better wouldnt...who needs free choice


----------



## ill_bill (Oct 30, 2006)

I think South Park has always been a pretty crappy show, I hired Team America when it first came out and turned it off after 5 minutes....No real story line to what the creators do and just seems to be a big pile of junk put together for an episode.
People like that who have no real talent at writing scripts and plots need to resort to shock tactics-hence south park.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Oct 30, 2006)

it brings in the cash, why not?
they are only still making episodes and movies because people are watching them.


----------



## carpetsnake (Oct 30, 2006)

i have seen the episode and it is not that bad i am big steve irwin fan it has princess di in it as well as other dead people i thought it was sick that they did it but people like to make money off of dead and alive people


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2006)

Im not joking when i say this, but i think south park is by far one of if no the most intellegent and educational shows on TV. Its it very opionated and even a bit political IMO and more importantly it is one of the funniest shows and they are good at making fun of ppl and that is a very good thing. I havnt seen it yet but im sure from what ive heard it isnt really bad at all, the only damage it might cause is that stirred up by the media and by ppl talking it up.

Im sure steve would be laughing if he had a TV with him now.


----------



## Bench Warmer (Oct 30, 2006)

i agree that steve may have found it funny, BUT becuase of bindi and bob,he wouldve been ****ed that they put that kinda **** on their show


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2006)

Bench Warmer said:


> i agree that steve may have found it funny, BUT becuase of bindi and bob,he wouldve been ****ed that they put that kinda **** on their show



Bindi and bob shouldnt be watching south park if they do thats not Matt Stone and Trey Parker at fault.


----------



## ill_bill (Oct 30, 2006)

cris said:


> Bindi and bob shouldnt be watching south park if they do thats not Matt Stone and Trey Parker at fault.



Im sure they will be available for sale when they are old enough to go out and buy them, Or even when they are old enough to figure out how to download it from the net


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2006)

ill_bill said:


> Im sure they will be available for sale when they are old enough to go out and buy them, Or even when they are old enough to figure out how to download it from the net



Yes true, i was thinking of when they are young children and wouldnt be able to understand it properly, but yeah they will obviously see it when they are older.

Has anyone seen the video of his death i saw it on youtube but didnt want to watch it myself, could have been a hoax:?


----------



## jkrakka (Oct 31, 2006)

there is no video of steves actuall death as it was destroyed there are only movies of scuba divers swimming with stingrays none of them are steve. iv seen the youtube video it is a hoax
total crap


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Oct 31, 2006)

l love the stereo typing, i think its great to that im a braindead teenager!!! Even if i am a working adult! Wow i feel so great about myself right now and so much confidence in my job.
Everyone injoying there free speach???

Children should not be wtching south park and anyone that jumps in and has a go at me saying that kids will be kids and get in to all sorts of trouble i say who is the adult? if your kids still manage to watch that sort of thing when you say no you need to take a good look at the relationship you have with your kids.

Cris your right there is a lots of political undertone in south park once you get past alot of the twisted stuff.

Its an adult cartoon and as for team america it was having a go at them and the way they do things.. the way it seems alot of people here are doing jumping to conclusion and going in with guns blazing... in the end has anyone heard anything from the irwins about it??? they dont seem to be puting up a fuss why is everyone else?

and i would like to say to who ever it was that said the only reason people are getting upset about thins is because they feel a conection to steve your dead right... why isnt anyone defending the muslims that south park makes fun of???

where is my " OUTRAGE south park makes fun of muslims" thread???


----------



## Bench Warmer (Oct 31, 2006)

YES the irwins replied to the south park story,read terri was outraged and disgusted,the story was on google news

braindead south park viewers


----------



## cris (Oct 31, 2006)

Bench Warmer said:


> YES the irwins replied to the south park story,read terri was outraged and disgusted,the story was on google news
> 
> braindead south park viewers



Did terri even watch the episode or did she just say she didnt like it with out knowing what it was even about? Seems to me thats its just the media stirring crap at the expense of the Irwins just like they have been doing since he died.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Oct 31, 2006)

If Steve was just a bird photographer or a snail breeder or even a lion tamer not many members on this site would give a toss. But because he was a Herper everyone takes offence. There has been a multitude of movies made that make fun of Elvis Presleys death as well as a dozen other famous people, so where are all the threads about these guys? Face it this whole "moral high ground regarding Steve" is getting long in the tooth, and is nothing more than a biased stance from fellow Reptile Keepers. As I said IF Steve had no association with Reptiles no1 would care less.

There is another active thread atm about a Steve Irwin halloween costume that members are crying about, yet there is no whinging about costumes like Adolf Hitler, Ghangis Khan, Charles Manson, Son of Sam etc (ok so they were evil men) But what about a Kurt Kobain costume or a Michael Hutchence costume? Hell we could probly even get away with an Azaria Chamberlain or an Anita Cobby costume without APS members having a hissy fit. And I am sure once Johnny Howard dies many here will be in "party mode celebration" let alone making slight fun of the guy or taking the odd pot shot at his expense.

PS,
I saw a 10 year old kid riding a bike with a cheap home made helmet (looked like a bin), 
So I punched him in the face & created a thread on another forum because he was insulting Ned Kelly (outraged me the disgusting little sob)

PSS,
If you can have a giggle about the show when they bag out dead Americans, Muslims, Chinese etc, you would have to be a bit of a 2 faced hypocrit to whinge now  As long as they are leaving Tupac alone its all good! lol


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Oct 31, 2006)

Karma will return and kick whoever in the booty


----------



## Veredus (Oct 31, 2006)

ill_bill said:


> Im sure they will be available for sale when they are old enough to go out and buy them, Or even when they are old enough to figure out how to download it from the net



By the time Bindi and Bob are old enough to go out and buy it they should have the mental capacity to deal with it in a fairly adult manner.

Unfortunately for some, the "western world" is supposed to be a place that promotes the personal freedom of the individual to express themselves. To say that South Park should be banned is akin to an opinion that everyone should be forced to live in the same way and noone except those in power should have their say. Hitler was defeated people, lets hope his ideals stay as dead as he is.


----------

